# looking for replacment speakers



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a set of Boston A40 series II speakers that are missing the 6" speakers from the boxs. where would i find something comparable. Thank you


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

$45 each for the original driver from Oak Tree Enterprises.

http://www.oaktreeent.com/Boston_Acoustics_Speaker_Parts.htm

Scroll down the page a bit. They are the first entry under "BOSTON ACOUSTICS SPEAKER PARTS SPEAKERS FOR SALE"


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

How about contacting Boston Acoustics? There is an entry for each manufacturer in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information forum.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ormation/4997-boston-acoustics.html#post37859


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> How about contacting Boston Acoustics? There is an entry for each manufacturer in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information forum.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ormation/4997-boston-acoustics.html#post37859


That's a good idea. If the drivers are still available it would be interesting to see what the pricing will be.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave:



johnnyw2113 said:


> I have a set of Boston A40 series II speakers that are missing the 6" speakers from the boxs. where would i find something comparable. Thank you


I found this listing on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/BOSTON-ACOUSTIC...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------

